# ::: Weihnachtsgeschenke :::



## Mythos007 (24. Dezember 2002)

Seid Ihr mit Euren Geschenken dieses Jahr zufrieden ?

Habt Ihr vielleicht einen lang ersehnten Traum erfüllt
bekommen oder waren es dieses Jahr wieder nur die
kratzigen Socken und der rosa Pullover ?

All dies interessiert uns brennend also votet was das
Zeug hält und wer weiß - vielleicht liest ja der Weih-
nachtsmann den ein oder anderen Kommentar von euch
und bessert sich dann im nächsten Jahr... 

Auf jeden Fall wünschen wir Euch .:FROHE WEIHNACHTEN:.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (25. Dezember 2002)

Also ich kann nicht meckern, hier meine Aufstellung 

- Reisetasche
- Umhängetasche
- Tintenstrahldrucker HP 3325
- Halogen-Fahrradbeleuchtung
- 2 Paar Sportsocken
- Tankfüllung vom Opa
- und ein grünes Scheinchen von der Oma


----------



## Rena Hermann (25. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Lagaf _
> - und ein grünes Scheinchen von der Oma


wat? fünf euro? süüsss 

kann auch net meckern obwohl das bei uns immer recht unwichtig ist, die schenkerei.
aber mein schönstes: ich werd nochmal tante (oder besser onkel - weil junge *g* )

gruß und happy restweihnachten
rena


----------



## cocoon (25. Dezember 2002)

- eine echt schöne Nachttischlampe
- Keith Haring-Kalender
- Shorts
- Duschgel
- Rohlinge, neue Ausgabe des PHP-Magazins und eine PC-Zeitschrift, die ich aber wohl nicht lesen werden 
- Bettwäsche und 'ne zusätzliche Decke
- ein im WWW bestelltes Shirt, was längst überfällig ist *grummel*
- schöne Bieruntersetzer
- Duftkerzen
- einen Schal
- viele verschiedene Scheinchen



> _Original geschrieben von rena _*aber mein schönstes: ich werd nochmal tante (oder besser onkel - weil junge *g* ) *



Glückwunsch!


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (25. Dezember 2002)

Der Weihnachtsmann, das Christkind oder von mir aus auch das Weihnachtskind hat sich nicht lumpen lassen:

Ich habe 3 Bilder aus der Don Quijote Reihe von Picasso bekommen.
Also, The Dog, The Camel und The Owl. Sehen wirklich gut aus,
werden wohl neben meinem Sisley ihren Platz finden.
(Alfred Sisleys 'Winter in Louveciennes', ein sehr schönes Bild, das seltenerere von '76)


----------



## Feldhofe (25. Dezember 2002)

@Lagaf: lol, das Gayometer ist ja echt geil!! )


----------



## Roxaliz (25. Dezember 2002)

ich habe bekommen:

- darkthrone shirt
- dark funeral shirt
- immortal shirt
- marduk pullover
- boxershorts mit umgedrehtem kreuz von meiner freundin 

rgds

rox.


----------



## t0ny (25. Dezember 2002)

Eigentlich nichts materielles. Und eigentlich habe ich JETZT nichts davon, aber das 'zahlt' sich dann im Laufe des nächsten Jahres aus: Meine Eltern haben mir symbolisch gesehen eine Karte geschrieben, auf der draufsteht, dass sie mir alle Kosten, die bei der Fahrschule aufkommen, bezahlen. Da freut sich mein Sparschwein und es ist immer noch besser, als wenn man 200-300€ bekommt, weil die dann eh gleich verballert werden. 
Weiterhin frohe Weihnachten und schönen zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag euch allen!


----------



## jimbo (25. Dezember 2002)

ich hab n logitec cordless desktop optical, kurz-carver von k2(so kurze ski), handschuhe und n strinband bekommen
=>
is in ordnung


----------



## Cryptic (26. Dezember 2002)

Also:
-neuer Bademantel
-boxershorts von shiesser oder so  
-der Hinterrund zu herr der ringe( Die Verschollenen Geschichten Teil 1+2, das silmarillion, das handbuch der Weisen von mittelerde)
-amazon Gutschein 50 €
-Mosaik Comic von Hannes HEsgen Ritter Runkel und die Digedags (vielleicht kennts wer)
-und n paar bunte papierfezen mit so euro nummern drauf


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. Dezember 2002)

Epiphone|Gibson les Paul

Und in gewisser Weise ein komplettes Photokit


----------



## flip (26. Dezember 2002)

weder noch =)
es war sowohl als auch.
evtl könnte man noch nen mittelding adden?
so von wegen 50/50
halb der verhaßte rentierpullover, halb das traumgeschenk?
flip


----------



## sam (26. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cocoon _
> *Keith Haring-Kalender*


wahhhhhhh! du sau  
zeig mal


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (26. Dezember 2002)

- Neue GraKa (GeForce 4 TI 4200 - um sie beim Namen zu nennen)
- Sony Stöpsel
- PlastikWecker (naja, macht vom Aussehen nicht gerade was her..., war aber nötig)
- 2 10er Packs TDK Rohlinge
- CD Tasche für 24 CD
- 1 CD Edding
- Ein paar Socken *jippie*
- 7,50 vom Onkel (15€ für mich und meine Schwester, daher der merkwürdige Betrag )
- 2 Tüten Takis *sabber* *lechz*

Nunja, prinzipiell bin ich zufrieden. Wenn ich davon absehe, dass mein System mit 128Mb DDR Ram doch noch recht spärlich bestückt ist.

Fröhliche Feiertage!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (26. Dezember 2002)

@AnonymerSurfer: Supi! Die Ti 4200 rult. Vor allem die von Leadtek, mit der Kühlung kannst du so übertakten das du fast ne 4600 kriegst.

Also ich hab bekommen:
17" Flachbildschirm (acer FP751)!!!!!!!!!
CD-Brenner (kann auch DVDs lesen)
Buch (lab47 von Malcolm Rose)
20 Pack Rohlinge mit Hülle
Webcam von Creative
Geld mit Pralinen
und Geld

Ups hab was sehr wichtiges vergessen: Ich hab vor einem Monat ne Cabon Digital Ixus v2 bekommen. (auch Weihnachtsgeschenk)

Ich bin voll zufrieden!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. Dezember 2002)

Der Flachbildschirm hört sich gut an...


----------



## Feldhofe (26. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Roxaliz _
> *ich habe bekommen:
> - boxershorts mit umgedrehtem kreuz von meiner freundin
> 
> rox. *




Warum denn mit einem umgedrehten Kreuz??
Wie darf man sich das denn vorstellen und was soll das bedeuten?? *neugierigsei*


----------



## Christoph (26. Dezember 2002)

> Warum denn mit einem umgedrehten Kreuz??
> Wie darf man sich das denn vorstellen und was soll das bedeuten?? *neugierigsei*



is wohl nicht so die Ghetto-Gangsta Richtung


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (26. Dezember 2002)

wenn mir einer das Kreuz umdrehen würde tät ich glaub ich schreien.
Das muss doch höllisch weh tun.......


----------



## Christoph (26. Dezember 2002)

Billiger als eine Kur in Österreich


----------



## sam (26. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von JuRrAsStOiL _
> *wenn mir einer das Kreuz umdrehen würde tät ich glaub ich schreien.
> Das muss doch höllisch weh tun.......    *


----------



## Comander_Keen (26. Dezember 2002)

Hmmm... 

weihnachten war leider ziemlich ******** bei mir. Am 22ten is erstma mein vater ausgezogen (fest der liebe und so  ). Hab aber ziemlich viel für mich unterm baum gefunden.

- php 4.x (von sybex)
- flash mx und php (addison wesley)  
- kaffekanne + wok (wird der mit v oder mit w geschrieben?)
- und einen rasierpinsel aus dachshaar!! 

also ich glaube meine mutter will mich ausm haus haben 

und als ich dann auf dem weg zu meinem schatz war .. bin ich doch glatt dank des blitzeises gegen ne bortsteinkante gerutscht (und das war nich langsam  --> felge im *****, hoffe das es nicht mehr ist!

alles in allem... wird mir dieses weihnacht in errinnerung bleiben.

greetz 3k-pure!


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (26. Dezember 2002)

@hochi&sam ... die ungewollte anspielung mit "höllisch wehtun" erzeugt auch im nachinein aussergewöhnliche komik


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (26. Dezember 2002)

> - php 4.x (von sybex)


Nicht zufällig 2h Afterwork PHP 4.x oder?  - Hab' ich auch noch unterm Tisch liegen, hab' ich aber schon länger... - kultiges Buch, leider recht viele Tippfehler...


----------



## shiver (26. Dezember 2002)

*g immer diese pseudo-satanisten poser..... 


ich hab n pulli, socken, n skylight-filter, n nachthemd (WTF?), n dvd-player und ne fette stange eurööös gekriegt.. whee.


----------



## Mythos007 (26. Dezember 2002)

ich sag nur soviel "BOND is BACK"


----------



## Avariel (26. Dezember 2002)

-Ordendlich Kohle
-ne schöne neue Tasche
-n paar (nicht computerbezogene) Bücher, die ich fast schon wieder alle durch hab
-ein Creative 6.1 Boxensystem, 1 Subwoofer + 6 Satelliten;

Ich hoffe, im Laufe der Woche auch noch mehr als den Subwoofer und 3 der Boxen zum laufen zu bringen....*grübel*


----------



## mR.fLopPy (26. Dezember 2002)

@Comander_Keen
hmm deine weihnachten waren ja genauso besch****** wie meine

naja eigentlich das fest selber nicht. aber was bis jetzt alles passiert ist, ist nicht gerade das gelbe vom ei. sagen wirs mal so in cocoon´s familie wurde ein leben geschenkt.. in meiner fam...

zurück zum thema weihnachten:

- originelle sonnenbrille (sehn aus wie die von ozzy wenn´s einer kennt)
- strickpulli
- hose, unterhosen und socken (eben das ganze set)
- t-shit
- haargummi (genial nicht?)
- sweets
- gutschein für hardware tuning (od. führerschein?)
- kartonschachtel von meinem 15" Flat SDM-S51 black ;-) auf den bin ich stolz

@jimbo
jup die fun-carver rulen  hab auch welche


-----
sony ist echt irre.. was soll denn das bitte darstellen?


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Dezember 2002)

Wie schon gesagt: Ich hab eigentlich nur hässliche Bettwäsche von meiner Oma gekriegt (mal sehen, wie ich das Zeug wieder los werde  ) und dazu noch 130 Euro (nichtmal genug, um mein Konto wieder über 0 zu kriegen  ).
Aber die Hauptsache ist, dass ich die Weihnachtsfeiertage für dieses Jahr (mehr oder weniger) überlebt hab. Auch wenn ich bei dem ganzen Durcheinandergeschnebbel von ca. 30 Verwandten auf einem Haufen heute fast durchgedreht wäre.


----------



## Markus Schott (27. Dezember 2002)

/me
- 2 T-shirts 
- ein paarEuros
- einen sau geilen Geldbeutel
- Parfüüüüm
- viel süßes zeug *kotz*
- und einen Palm

das wars glaub ich!!!


----------



## Nils Hitze (27. Dezember 2002)

*listing : weihnachtsgeschenke*

Canon Powershot A200 Digitalkamera
(2,1 Megapixel, Autofocus, etc)
Pur Homme - Eau de Toilette

kleines Nagelpflegeset

350 Gramm Jelly Beans

Paulo Coelho - Der fünfte Berg
Paulo Coelho - Bekenntnisse eines Suchenden
Mahatma Gandhi - Worte an einen Freund

kleine Gußeisen Kojoten

Auflaufform + Kochbuch
Badehandtücher
Geschirrhandtücher


----------



## cocoon (27. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *wahhhhhhh! du sau
> zeig mal  *



Hättest Du ihn gerne? Ich glaub' das ist er. Bin jedenfalls froh, dass das Schwesterlein nicht den mit den nackten Frauen genommen hat.. 

@ mr. floppy: Ich glaub', Du meintest Rena? Tut mir jedenfalls leid, wenn ich die Aussage Deines Posts richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## sam (27. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von cocoon _
> *Hättest Du ihn gerne? Ich glaub' das ist er. Bin jedenfalls froh, dass das Schwesterlein nicht den mit den nackten Frauen genommen hat.. *


jau, das dürfte er sein  
den werd ich mir vielleicht auch noch holen...
hab gehört, dass der 2003er besonders fein sein soll


----------



## jimbo (27. Dezember 2002)

@mR.fLopPy:
thema kurz-carver: was hast du für welche 
@Jonathan:
ich hab hier n päkchen jelly beans liegen die dir garantiert ned schmecken (is die harry potter spezial ausgabe mit geilen geschmacksrichtungen wie: kotze, ohrenschmalz usw)


----------



## pxlArtizzt (28. Dezember 2002)

hm, bei mir wars eigentlich ganz ok:

- Chefsessel (richtig geil!!)
- 50 €

zwar nich übermäßig viel, aber bin trotzdem froh... vor allem kann ich jetzt viel entspannter auf http://www.tutorials.de rumsurfen *g*


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Dezember 2002)

-Geld (200€)

wobei ich sagen muss,
dass ich noch den führerschein
bekomme, zumal ich dann irgendwann
mal lust habe, und ich meine wohnung,
die ich ziemlich bald haben werde,
bezahlt bekomme


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Dezember 2002)

Geld
Süssigkeiten
Bettwäsche
South Park Kalender
Korn Deuce DVD
Klamotten

joa....


----------



## mR.fLopPy (28. Dezember 2002)

@cocoon: jup sorry stimmt.. hab mich bei den namen verzettelt. naja man kann (leider) nix machen, das leben geht weiter. wenigstens hat er noch weihnachten kappt..

@jimbo: sind so orange-weiße, "fun machine" von atomic, total lustig mit denen.. nur schade das es bei uns noch keinen schnee gibt.. wah.. *gg*




> _Original geschrieben von gouraud _
> *
> South Park Kalender
> *


wha geil!!


----------



## The Viking (28. Dezember 2002)

- Logitech MouseMan Dual Optical
- alle "Die Zwei Türme"-Ü-Eier Figuren
- neuer Füller
- HdR-Kalender
- Synonymwörterbuch
- ein paar Euro

bin voll zufrieden damit


----------



## t0ny (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von pxlArtizzt _
> - Chefsessel (richtig geil!!)


Wollt ich auch erst. Hatte ich auch erst. Aber da war dann die Rückenlehne (das Leder) kaputt und schon haben wir es wieder hingebracht, wo wir's herhatten: Aldi... . Und ich hatte mich schon gewundert, dass der nur 60-70€ gekostet hat!


----------



## pxlArtizzt (29. Dezember 2002)

ne, von aldi is meiner ganz sicher nicht, aber woher und wie teuer kann ich auch nich sagen. Jedenfalls macht es sauviel Spaß drauf zu sitzen


----------



## Psyclic (29. Dezember 2002)

hm, 



unterm baum lag bei mir


dann noch

und

ausserdem

daneben lag:

ein gravierter silberring, viel geld und eine schöne frau.



streicht das letzte


----------



## ellion (29. Dezember 2002)

/me hat eigentlich nur 300€, 3 Bücher von Hohlbein und Raffaelos bekommen .... ich bin glücklich ^^


----------



## Lord Brain (30. Dezember 2002)

- Eine Holzkiste mit 'nem Schein drin
- Ein Buch über Prophezeiungen mit 'nem Schein drin  
- CD "Riot Act" von Pearl Jam
- Time-Planer-Kalender-Dings
- Eintrittskarten für Helge Schneider - "Verzeih mir Baby" (erste Reihe  )
- Eintrittskarten "Rocky Horror Show"
- n Pack Rohlinge (obwohl ich keinen Brenner habe, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden  ....
- noch'n paar gemischte Scheine

Die Eintritsskarten sind das Beste *yeah*.


----------



## Paule (31. Dezember 2002)

naja , so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht 
hab zwar sportschuhe , und ne skibrille , ne DVD ,und ein paar grüne Läppchen  bekommen, nur leider kann ich bis auf die läppchen und die sportschuhe nichts anfangen......
eigentlich dachte , ich bekomme die hälfte zu meinem Rechner dazugezahlt , den ich dringend brauche 
aber dann halt nicht , dann gibts den halt erst zum nächsten weihnachtsfest


----------



## antihero (6. Januar 2003)

mensch ihr seid ja richtige kinder des kapitalismus, da muss ich mich ja schon fast verstecken... 

hab mir zu weihnachten diverse zeichen & malutensilien gewünscht und bekommen... und das passt so.

antihero


----------



## Paule (6. Januar 2003)

gewünscht hab ich mir das geld auch nicht 
aber , wenn ich es schon so bekomme , dann nehm ich es auch und freue mich


----------



## antihero (7. Januar 2003)

Ne ich hab ja auch nicht auf dein Geld angespielt, sondern auf die relativ grossen Weihnachtsgeschenke der Meisten, die sich hier eingetragen haben... Dass man nich nein sagt, wenn 300 Euro unterm Baum liegen ist mir schon klar... 
Logischerweise sagt man auch nicht Nein, wenn Flachbildschirme und PC Bücher drunter liegen, aber vielleicht versteht ja sonst einer was ich meine... mit "Kinder des Kapitalismus" der "wahren" Bedeutung von Weinachten und so... 

antihero


----------



## JohannesR (11. Januar 2003)

Hm, naja, also ich kann dieses Jahr nicht meckern 

- Geld
- Harry Potter (Buch - *freu*)
- Herr der Ringe (Buch)
- Urlaub in Dänemark
- Taschengelderhöhung (4,74 € oder so 

Ahja, und Mutter hat versucht irgendwas von Auto zu murmeln, bis sie mein Vater geknebelt hat 
 Trotzdem darf ich noch fahren


----------



## sakobo (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von antihero _
> *aber vielleicht versteht ja sonst einer was ich meine... mit "Kinder des Kapitalismus" der "wahren" Bedeutung von Weinachten und so... *



Jepp versteh ich ;-)  aber ich glaub das kann man nur wenn man Marx verstanden hat. Naja was solls gruss an alle


----------



## cornelia2000 (24. November 2004)

Hallo, eure Beiträge sind zwar nimmer die jüngsten jetzt aber topaktuell.
Ich habe mir mal ein paar tolle Geschenkeseiten aus dem Internet rausgesucht, falls ihr noch originelle Weihnachtsgeschenke sucht:

http://www.geschenkefinder.at/weihnachtsgeschenke 
http://www.super-geschenkideen.de (teilweise total ausgefallene Geschenke)
http://www.geschenke-fuer-weihnachten.de
http://www.microweb.at/weihnachtsgeschenke (einige wenige ausgewählte Geschenkideen)
http://www.kinderbuch.at (Top: personalisierte Kinderbücher)
http://www-geschenkideen.de/geschenkideen-weihnachten/index.htm 
http://www.geschenke-fuer-weihnachten.de 
http://www.krippenshop.at (Weihnachtskrippen)
http://www.staffler-vienna.at
http://www.sterne-kaufen.com (originell+romantisch)
http://www.geschenktipp.at 
http://www.teddybuddy.net (personalisierte Teddys)
http://www.robosapien.feon.de (das sind die neuen "menschlichen" Roboter)
http://www.meine.buecher.us 
http://www.erlebnisgeschenke.feon.de (Erlebnisgeschenke)
Da wird sicher was dabei sein


----------



## Bismark (20. Oktober 2007)

Die Einträge sind zwar sehr lange her, aber ich finde geld ist gut, weil dann die jenigen sich selbst was aussuchen können, was die wollen.


----------

